# Candy Questions in Tech 10



## ship (Mar 1, 2004)

Say you have a Nema 5-15 Edison plug, or a NEMA L5-20 Twist lock stage, what does the NEMA stand for? 
Hint it's not ANSI - American National Standards Institute


National Electrical Machining Association
National Electrical Machinist Alliance
National Electrical Magistral Association
National Electrical Magnetic Amplifier
National Electrical Maintence Association
National Electrical Manufacturers Association
National Electrical Marking Association
National Electrical Military Assembly


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Mar 2, 2004)

just geussing here- National Electrical Maintenance Association


----------



## The_Terg (Mar 2, 2004)

I had to cheat tho. I really had no clue (google is your friend)....


EDIT - Ooops, sorry about ruining it, dont want to give it away, if it hasn't been given away already....


----------



## Joren_Wendschuh (Mar 2, 2004)

*Pulled answer to help others answer it too*


----------



## Nephilim (Mar 3, 2004)

Manufacturers. The others don't really make sense.


----------



## ship (Mar 3, 2004)

Not making sense is spoiling it for everyone else that has not had a chance to vote!!!

As for the rest not making sense... I did my best and some could make sense. Doing a websearch is ok because now you know and will remember.


----------

